
Ask HN: How to deal with an MIT license infringement? - ponytech
Hello,<p>I am the author of a Python wrapper around the App Store Connect API: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Ponytech&#x2F;appstoreconnectapi published on PyPI at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.org&#x2F;project&#x2F;appstoreconnect&#x2F;
I started the project in November 2018 and licensed it under the MIT license.<p>I have just stumbled upon a project that is clearly based on an old version of my work (same README and same code with small tweaks) but it&#x27;s not a Github fork and it has removed the license file and credits: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;WHDevLab&#x2F;appstoreconnectapi published on PyPI at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.org&#x2F;project&#x2F;appstoreconnectapi&#x2F;<p>How would you deal with this? All I ask is to be credited for my work.
======
detaro
Contact them requesting attribution, if they don't comply send DCMA takedown
notices.

